# Helbros



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

We dont very often put the 710s watches up but this ones quite interesting I only got this out today after seeing Pauls disaster with a helbros yesterday.

I,ve never had the back off this on so i thought I,d better check it, I was quite surprised to see this movement. I first thought somebody had replaced it

with a quartz but it ties up with the caseback so does this have a balance wheel in it or not any thoughts it all seems to be encased nothing visable, it is

a nice watch which keeps perfect time the second hand also sweeps.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

"normally" if it says electronic it has a balance except for the Swiss hummers. If it has a balance you should be able to hear it tick when held to your ear.

Other than that I don't know anything about the movement. (in case you couldn't tell) :lol:

Paul has a Helbros of mine he is sorting out. I think he is using parts from the one he posted!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi bill I am slightly deaf I would not hear a bomb tick I,ll get the 710 to check when she gets back in, she can hear a penny drop at 100yds. PS I hope he,s not

using the magnet.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Bill the 710 confirmed it does tick so it must have a balance wheel.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes, this watch has the ladies size electronic balance wheel movement, I have seen it used in gents watches that don't have a date feature.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> Yes, this watch has the ladies size electronic balance wheel movement, I have seen it used in gents watches that don't have a date feature.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Hi rob you seem to know about this movement can it be dismantled if it needed a service.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Paul has a Helbros of mine he is sorting out. I think he is using parts from the one he posted!


Bill, I wouldn't use that rusty old one to fix your watch...I have better ones than that.

Here is another Helbros from the spares department, although this one has a PUW 2001, so no good as a donor for yours Bill.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Paul has a Helbros of mine he is sorting out. I think he is using parts from the one he posted!
> ...


My tongue was firmly planted in cheek, Paul. :lol:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, this watch has the ladies size electronic balance wheel movement, I have seen it used in gents watches that don't have a date feature.
> ...


Yes, it can be serviced, just like a spring driven watch.

Cheers

Rob


----------

